# Sous Vide Container



## bill ace 350 (Dec 17, 2020)

Found a great container I'm going to use for my Sous Vide container.

I have the Anova Nano, and is perfect for using with a Sterlite 15L plastic container and lid.

Dimensions are 16 3/4 L x 11 7/8 W x 7 H

$3.95 for container and lid.

Will post picks as soon as i finish my fermentation chamber.... just waiting on a 100w ceramic bulb.


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 17, 2020)

That price is amazing.  My large container is either a Rubbermaid or Cambro, and the lid has the half-circle for the circulator.  It was reasonable in price but nothing like the deal you found. I did purchase a neoprene sleeve from SoVida.  It's amazing how well a cover works, and the insulation makes a big difference on those long cooks because I set-uo my water bath container in the basement if I'm doing a 24 hr or longer cook.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 17, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> That price is amazing.  My large container is either a Rubbermaid or Cambro, and the lid has the half-circle for the circulator.  It was reasonable in price but nothing like the deal you found. I did purchase a neoprene sleeve from SoVida.  It's amazing how well a cover works, and the insulation makes a big difference on those long cooks because I set-uo my water bath container in the basement if I'm doing a 24 hr or longer cook.




I've used Sterlite containers as meat lugs for years.


According to their website, the are food safe also, or else i wouldn't use as a meat lug...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 17, 2020)

Find it on the internet (post a link) ??  Find it in a big box store ?? At a garage sale ?? on craigs list ?? next door neighbor ??


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 17, 2020)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Find it on the internet (post a link) ??  Find it in a big box store ?? At a garage sale ?? on craigs list ?? next door neighbor ??


Walmart and Dollar store. Snagged 2.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 17, 2020)

I use a coleman stacker packer 24 ice chest. It is insulated and holds the heat really well. I drill a hole in the top for the Anova to fit through. I use the clamp upside down to raise the bottom of the sous vide circulator off the bottom of the ice chest.

Coleman Stacker Packer Ice chest


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 18, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> I use a coleman stacker packer 24 ice chest. It is insulated and holds the heat really well. I drill a hole in the top for the Anova to fit through. I use the clamp upside down to raise the bottom of the sous vide circulator off the bottom of the ice chest.
> 
> Coleman Stacker Packer Ice chest


That looks great.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 18, 2020)

Here is a pic


----------



## dr k (Dec 18, 2020)

I use this one with a lid gasket from Menards. 


			https://www.menards.com/main/storage-organization/storage-totes-bins/storage-totes/sterilite-reg-gasket-20-quart-clear-storage-tote/19324306/p-1444444111203-c-12667.htm?tid=-5732015963840408409&ipos=31


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 18, 2020)

That should work good . Next time you're at Lowes , look thru the kitchen acc . dept . I use a rack for storing sheet pans to keep the food from floating . You could cut to fit the height of what you have .


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 18, 2020)

I use that same container as dr k.


----------



## dr k (Dec 19, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> I use that same container as dr k.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I believe I heard about it from you in another thread. After the first water fill up and just the SV in the water I marked the minimum water level from the SV on the outside of the transparent tote for easier filling.


----------



## dr k (Dec 19, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> That should work good . Next time you're at Lowes , look thru the kitchen acc . dept . I use a rack for storing sheet pans to keep the food from floating . You could cut to fit the height of what you have .
> View attachment 475801


I'll have to check it out. My chrome plated cooling rack to keep meat off the bottom rusted so there's cracks in the plating so have been using 1/2" or so pvc pipe and elbows for a bottom rack. I still yet have to try the glass gems and mesh bag they come in at the Dollar Tree as a weight. I used them vac sealed in a bag but over time the bag stretches then gets buoyant.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 19, 2020)

I haven't noticed any rust yet , but I could see it starting at the welds . I had some of the glass beads , but they got repurposed . There's all kinds of things in that area of the store that can be used for various things .


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 19, 2020)

Those of you using sous vide on countertops and such use caution, it can do heat damage to different materials. I always put wood cutting board under my container. Also extremely hot water is not good for your drain pipes if emptying right away.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 3, 2021)

Using this next weekend for my first try at making Taylor Ham/Pork Roll.


----------



## rbnice1 (Jan 3, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> I use a coleman stacker packer 24 ice chest. It is insulated and holds the heat really well. I drill a hole in the top for the Anova to fit through. I use the clamp upside down to raise the bottom of the sous vide circulator off the bottom of the ice chest.
> 
> Coleman Stacker Packer Ice chest




I just ordered this.  Thanks for the link.  I was looking for something a little bigger then my large round stock pot!


----------

